# Fehlermeldung DBUS



## Serethos (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

mein Problem besteht darin das ich gern mal Wine-doors bei mir laufen lassen möchte.
Ich hab das wine cvs als Online-Repositorium eingebunden und hab wine(0.9.51) und wine-doors(0.1.1) auf meinem opensuse 10.3 System Installiert. Wine läuft ohne Probleme nur wenn ich wine-doors in meinem Terminal Fenster eingeb bekomm ich immer die Fehler meldung


```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/bin/wine-doors", line 99, in <module>
    ui.winedoors = ui.WineDoorsGUI()
  File "/usr/share/wine-doors/src/ui.py", line 936, in __init__
    '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager')
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 240, in get_object
    follow_name_owner_changes=follow_name_owner_changes)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 236, in __init__
    self._named_service = conn.activate_name_owner(bus_name)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 179, in activate_name_owner
    self.start_service_by_name(bus_name)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 277, in start_service_by_name
    'su', (bus_name, flags)))
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 603, in call_blocking
    message, timeout)
dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files
```

Langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am ende. Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand was zu dieser Fehlermeldung sagen kann und weiß was ich machen könnte damit diese nicht mehr kommt.


MFG


----------

